# How expensive is a typical full-body fursuit from Don't Hug Cacti?



## Wolfen320 (Oct 28, 2014)

They don't show the prices on anything that they made and I can't find any info from other people. What is the average cost for normal not-too-special full fursuits that they make?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2014)

Why don't you try the obvious and ask them yourself?


----------



## Wolfen320 (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought that it would be easier and quicker to ask here than to send an email and wait for them to respond. It has been my experience that it can take quite a while for people or companies to answer emails.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2014)

2k-3k. I'd find a different maker than them though. They've gotten bad reviews lately. I don't have the link on hand but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## Wolfen320 (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay. I know this question is probably asked somewhere else on this forum already, but do you have any suggestions for the best quality suits that are for the most part affordable (less than $2000)?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2014)

You're going to have a hard time finding a fullbody suit for less than 2k. 2k is a common base-line price (and some popular makers baseline for partials). Try checking out the fursuit maker's list. There's a thread dedicated to it somewhere in these forums.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

Asking the maker for a price quote would definitely be your best bet. Yeah, it might take time to get back to you, but at least you will have an accurate number. 

As for quality, I'd check out the Fursuit Critique FA page. They have a whole list of makers and information about what people have thought of them.

As for a less than $2k full suit that's still good, off the top of my head, there's Komickrazi Studios and Mischief Makers. However, I'd check out the list Misomie recommended. Failing that, check out this Tumblr page, this Wiki article, or this other Tumblr page. 

Honestly, your best bet is to do your own research into makers, come up with a list of ones that meet your needs, and then start asking them for price quotes. Things to consider: price, quality of products, relationship with customers, artistic style (i.e. does their style look good to you?), the maker's specialty (regarding type of suit and species), policies, whether they are open for commission, whether they will accept your particular commission, and expected wait time.


----------



## Wolfen320 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks! Sorry, I'm still a little new to this.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 29, 2014)

Wolfen320 said:


> Thanks! Sorry, I'm still a little new to this.



Don't apologize. You haven't done anything wrong. Fursuiting is a complicated business, and there is a lot of nuance to it.

If you want more info on commissioning a suit, check out this video:

[video=youtube;wEj-vDMHRz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEj-vDMHRz4[/video]


----------

